# Is there a way to train rats not to be scared of loud noises?



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

When I shake treat can for my cat, all the rats in the cage start ricocheting off the walls and generally freak out. If I am playing a video game with lots of gunfire or explosions or watching a movie of the same ilk, they also freak.

My best friend of 20 years is going to be staying with me for a few months during a renovation and he tends to yell at sports on TV (dumb imo but I am used to it lol). Last week he yelled at an Xbox 360 game and my rat whom was happily bruxing on my shoulder, shrieked and jumped like 3ft and dove under the couch and it was almost impossible to catch him.

Is there some kinda sound therapy I could do to make them impervious to such things? Like make a really loud sound or say shaking a peanut can then give them a treat?

I used to vacuum my living room with my rat Rikku on my shoulder and it didn't even phase her but when I vacuum now, my boys look like they are gonna have or are having a heart attack.

I am just worried about them and don't want them to be scared all the time.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Most rats get used to common noises around the home. Some rats deal with noise better than others. It's just the way they are wired.










And yes, we're standing in front of a live fireworks show with the final fountain going off under a sky full of bomb bursts...

Max is a true shoulder rat, and this was her final test after training... she used to actually follow the vacuum around the house... much less be bothered by it. Much is personality and some is training and experience... 

Best luck.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

I have one that's not that bad but then the other is a nervous wreak lol


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Mattsrats said:


> When I shake treat can for my cat, all the rats in the cage start ricocheting off the walls and generally freak out. If I am playing a video game with lots of gunfire or explosions or watching a movie of the same ilk, they also freak.
> 
> My best friend of 20 years is going to be staying with me for a few months during a renovation and he tends to yell at sports on TV (dumb imo but I am used to it lol). Last week he yelled at an Xbox 360 game and my rat whom was happily bruxing on my shoulder, shrieked and jumped like 3ft and dove under the couch and it was almost impossible to catch him.
> 
> ...


Some rats can learn to be accustomed to loud noises and others are totally fearless from the gate. 

My friend has a rat that had to gradually get used to loud noises. All she did was wear a hoodie while doing housework, such as vacuuming, and she'd put Charlie on her shoulder and go for it. At first he'd hide in the hood or jump to the ground and run the first chance he got. After about a week or so, he got used to the noise and would fall asleep buried in her hair or inside the hoodie. So, even a scared rat will adapt.

My girl was just the opposite. She's follow me around while I did the vacuuming and even rides on top on the vacuum. Nothing fazes my girl. Not even cannon fire. She's one of the fearless ones.

The cannon fire was at a Military Retirement Ceremony. My ears were ringing and Belle was sniffing the air, trying to figure out what the smell was. LOL. 

So, just give your rats time and they should get used to it. While getting your rats used to loud noises, don't make noises that your rat wouldn't normally hear. A vacuum, loud video games, music, etc.... Things like that would be useful to getting them used to loud noises.


----------



## Leraine (Feb 21, 2014)

When I first got my girl, she also had trouble adjusting to loud noises. She'd startle, but after having her for a while, she's much more calm. Sometimes, when she's on my shoulder, and I accidentally bump the frying pan in the sink trying to wash it, she'll startle, but I tell her "It's okay Anna" in a soothing voice. Twice, she's resumed bruxing soon afterwards, and fall asleep in my hoodie within 10 minutes. When I see her startle to a loud noise, I always try to tell her "It's okay" in the same voice, to let her know that nothing is up. 

I do believe that rats are sensitive to the emotional state of the humans they're bonded to, because one time there was a very loud noise from the neighboring apartment (it sounded like a bookshelf fell over) that startled me so much, my hands were still shaking 10 minutes later. My rat was sitting next to me, and she went from calm and playful to frightened the moment I freaked out. She was visibly stressed, frozen in fear on the chair, and when picked up, she kept trying to hide her face in the corner of my elbow. 
I tried calming her down but it probably wasn't convincing as my hands and voice were shaky... luckily my calm boyfriend volunteered to comfort her. 

I would say that your rats will probably get used to the noise over time. If your rats are bonded to you, things may go easier if you try to soothe them with words and touch after you vacuum. If they don't calm down, though, it might be better to ask your friend to try to cut back on the shouting, or move them to a different area when you're vacuuming. Repeated exposure to stress is not good for the health or overall lifespan of humans or other animals. I'd also be worried about not being able to find your rat before he gets himself into a dangerous situation, the next time that he bolts off in fear.


----------

